# Who Eats Rabbit Anymore??



## mlandrum (Jun 27, 2013)

M E  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Tonights Special---Bellpepper,Onions,Garlic, Fresh Tators and Wild Rabbit with Ritz Cracker and Diet Pepsi!!!


----------



## TREY1984 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks good!!!


----------



## swampcat95 (Jun 28, 2013)

We ate a couple two weekends ago. They are good eating.


----------



## Hardwood (Jun 30, 2013)

U bet Preacher


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 30, 2013)

Had 2 today.


----------



## bowhunter54 (Jun 30, 2013)

Whats the best way to cookem?


----------



## dpoole (Jul 1, 2013)

waitin on the invite, Best eating there is. Cant beat rabbit...


----------



## Morgan89 (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't you have till a frost hits to be able to eat rabbits?


----------



## Southgadogman (Jul 2, 2013)

Make ya tongue slap ya brains out


----------



## Corey (Jul 3, 2013)

Morgan89 said:


> Don't you have till a frost hits to be able to eat rabbits?



Not when you have to knock the frost off them cause
they were in the freezer already


----------



## dick7.62 (Jul 3, 2013)

I used to eat rabbit when I was younger.  My mother would fry it like chicken but it was better than chicken.  I got into deer hunting so big that I don't take time for rabbit hunting.  Every year I say I am going to hunt rabbits after deer season but every year I am so wore out from deer hunting that I don't.  I don't see many rabbits now and I wonder do the coyotes get them.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 3, 2013)

If a rabbit was a quarter of the size of deer, I would give up deer hunting.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 3, 2013)

I only have one rabbit left in the freezer. 

They are great eating.  I wish squirrels tasted as good


----------



## dick7.62 (Jul 3, 2013)

huntfish said:


> If a rabbit was a quarter of the size of deer, I would give up deer hunting.



X 2 absolutely.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dont forget the grill, rabbits are good with your favorite Q sauce slathered on them as well.

Good eats!


----------



## Morgan89 (Jul 3, 2013)

Corey said:


> Not when you have to knock the frost off them cause
> they were in the freezer already



lol


----------



## englishmonster (Jul 3, 2013)

ive grilled one before. perty dang good


----------



## the_great_white (Jul 14, 2013)

Morgan89 said:


> Don't you have till a frost hits to be able to eat rabbits?



i haven't heard that one before....what's the reasoning for that?


----------



## Booger2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Didn't know they were in season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 14, 2013)

bowhunter54 said:


> Whats the best way to cookem?


Fried and smothered in gravy had always been the gold standard for me but the rabbit could be tough at times. Lately, i've browned the pieces in a skillet and then put it in a crock put with some onion and brown gravy mix. Cook all day and serve over rice. Good stuff!


the_great_white said:


> i haven't heard that one before....what's the reasoning for that?


I would think it has to do with "wolves" being under the skin in early season, same as squirrels. Once a frost hits, the botfly won't lay eggs. 
It doesn't hurt the meat, but those big brown grubs are disgusting to look at when they are moving under a rabbits skin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 14, 2013)

Now preacher you oughta know I'm one of them people


----------



## Morgan89 (Jul 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fried and smothered in gravy had always been the gold standard for me but the rabbit could be tough at times. Lately, i've browned the pieces in a skillet and then put it in a crock put with some onion and brown gravy mix. Cook all day and serve over rice. Good stuff!
> 
> I would think it has to do with "wolves" being under the skin in early season, same as squirrels. Once a frost hits, the botfly won't lay eggs.
> It doesn't hurt the meat, but those big brown grubs are disgusting to look at when they are moving under a rabbits skin.



bingo!!


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 17, 2013)

rabbit sauce picante


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 17, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> rabbit sauce picante



Now this sounds interesting, how about a recipe!!!!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 17, 2013)

*Eating Rabbits*



the_great_white said:


> _i haven't heard that one before....what's the reasoning for that?_



Rabbits are a known carrier of the Bacterial Disease referred to as Tularema.  The serious disease is spread by ticks and fleas as well as by contact with rabbit blood or eating poorly cooked meat.

Several years ago public health agencies issued warnings against dressing and eating rabbits until there had been a hard freeze.  It was recommended that hunters wear rubber gloves when coming in contact with rabbit blood.

Wild hogs are known to be carriers of this disease as well.

Since this matter is no longer publicized, perhaps the disease is no longer considered to be a serious threat.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Me!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 17, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## dotties cutter (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like the question should have been who don't eat rabbit anymore. My favourite way and I hope I spell it right is Hosenphfefer which is really a good thick veggie soup with the rabbit meat cooked down falling off the bones tender. Really good all year long.


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 21, 2013)

mlandrum said:


> Now this sounds interesting, how about a recipe!!!!





Cajun Rabbit Sauce Piquant





2 rabbits, cut into pieces


1 cup vegetable oil


½ cup all purpose flour


2 cups finely diced onions


1 cup finely diced celery


½ cup finely diced bell pepper


3 cloves minced garlic


2 cans Rotel diced tomatoes


1 can tomato paste (6 oz.)


1 tbsp. lemon juice


3 bay leaves


1 cup dry sherry


½ cup finely sliced green onions


½ cup finely chopped parsley


Darn Good Seasoning to taste





First, wash the rabbit pieces well and remove all the fat.  Trim away and discard the belly parts and rib bones.  Then sprinkle the pieces liberally with Darn Good and a little bit of cayenne pepper if you want extra kick.  


Next, in a 12 inch skillet, heat half of the vegetable oil to “hot” and quickly fry the rabbit pieces until they brown thoroughly.  Then set them aside for awhile.  


Now take the remainder of the vegetable oil, add it to the skillet you used to fry the rabbit, and bring it up to high heat.  Then toss in the flour and make a peanut colored roux.  Keep stirring so that it doesn’t burn!  When it’s ready, remove the skillet from the fire, mix in all the seasoning in vegetables, and cook them in the hot roux until they soften (about 5 minutes).  Now set the roux aside too.


At this point, take a 6 quart Dutch oven and add it to the Rotel tomatoes and the tomato paste.  Then cook the mixture together (stirring constantly) until smooth, hot and bubbly.


Now add the lemon juice, the bay leaves, the sherry and the water and stir everything over high heat until thoroughly blended.   When the mixture comes to a slow boil, begin stirring in the roux a little at a time.  (The mixture will get thick, but don’t worry about it—it will thin to the proper consistency as the rabbit cooks.)  This will also be a good time to adjust your seasoning level.


When the sauce is smooth, drop the rabbit pieces and reduce the heat to simmer.  Then cover the pot and cook over low heat for about 2 hours or until the rabbit begins to fall off the bone.  


When you’re ready to eat, mix in the green onions and parsley, serve the rabbit over steamed rice, ladle on a generous helping of the sauce and rabbit.  Enjoy!


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks GaDucker, this will be my Next Dish  By the way, I've eaten 100's of rabbits and squirrels with wolves in them , The lava does nothing to the meat, he stays between the skin and the flesh!!!! and normally if you put him ,the rabbit with the wove, in your hunting jacket the wove will crawl out of the rabbit like a flea as soon as he DIES!!op "EAT MORE RABBIT"


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Jul 22, 2013)

1 rabbit, cut into pieces
1. Cup red wine vinger
1. cup of water
1. Stick of buttter (1/4 lb.)
 Crushed Red Pepper, spinkle to taste
Season Rabbit to taste with salt and pepper

Place everything in an eletric skillet. Cook all day on simmer, till all liquid is cooked out and the meat began brown, turn and brown all sides.
Taste like bar-b-q 
Serve with rice or anything else.
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  gooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddevelasco (Jul 25, 2013)

My favorite meal is rabbit in a champagne mustard suace with hand cut french fries and a good bottle of Lafite Rothschild


----------

